# Fayette County Cats 02-3-07



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

McBuck and I braved the elements and went catfishing Saturday morning on Fayette. Usually it's pretty tough fishing for a few days following a front. Picked up 14 in various spots throughout the morning. Then found a pretty good tree later in the afternoon and picked up 10 in about 30 minutes. While the fishing wasn't hot and heavy, it was steady. And, most all of the fish we caught were very solid fat fish. Had a few channels betwen 23-26 inches that were really thick.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

NICE fish Brad... they'll fry up nice.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice Job On The Fish. Good Report


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yall don't look like Eastwood? Good channels.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

We may not look like Eastwood, but we fish like him! :biggrin:
Here are a couple of other "wrap up" pics of the day. We had a blast!


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Awesome trip guys!!! What did ya'll use for bait? 

I have a trip planned with the kiddos in March during spring break. 

We'll be Yak'n for Bass and Cats.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Shad or Sureshot?


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

BACKLASHED said:


> Awesome trip guys!!! What did ya'll use for bait?
> 
> I have a trip planned with the kiddos in March during spring break.
> 
> We'll be Yak'n for Bass and Cats.


We used Sureshot. We are going to be there, too, during Spring Break. Maybe we'll see ya on the lake.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool. We'll be staying in a cabin (bunkhouse) and have red, green and blue yaks. Hope to meet up with ya! 

I got a mug shot of ya now so I'll keep a look out


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

BACKLASHED said:


> Cool. We'll be staying in a cabin (bunkhouse) and have red, green and blue yaks. Hope to meet up with ya!
> 
> I got a mug shot of ya now so I'll keep a look out


Sounds good. We will be there 3/9-3/13. We have 3 cabins and a screen shelter. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## olcob (Feb 7, 2007)

*Nice cats*

Hello all i am new to this site. Nice to see pics of catfish like that and warm weather. Its been 30 below wind chill here the last week or so. Talking upper 20s next week alright heat wave. I live in washington iowa, mainly fish the mississippi, iowa, and cedar rivers. I use alot of stink baits have real good luck. Can i ask what is sure shot?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

olcob said:


> Can i ask what is sure shot?


only the best catfish bait ever made...thats all.

http://www.catfishbait.net/


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"only the best catfish bait ever made...thats all." 

What, there are no shad there? lol. Those are outstanding channel cats, I hardly ever catch one more than 18" in Lake Livingston. I think they are the best eating catfish, of course I never pack a 45 when I go.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

nice cats


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> "only the best catfish bait ever *made*...thats all."
> 
> What, there are no shad there? lol. Those are outstanding channel cats, I hardly ever catch one more than 18" in Lake Livingston. I think they are the best eating catfish, of course I never pack a 45 when I go.


emphasis is on the word *made*

Unless your including divine creations  Then I would opt for shad.


----------



## olcob (Feb 7, 2007)

We have plenty of shad but sometimes you just gotta throw someting else at them. Thanks for the info found his website gonna order some this weekend might be a while for things to thaw here, not a big fan if ice fishing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

TxPaleRider says "made",... hey I'm still trying to cut and paste that "liver perch" on a throwline hook, LOL! Ha ha ha, I'm still laughing at that. Nice channels.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> TxPaleRider says "made",... hey I'm still trying to cut and paste that "liver perch" on a throwline hook, LOL! Ha ha ha, I'm still laughing at that. Nice channels.


Yep. This is the ulimate catfishing bait!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gald you brought him back for another show, classic!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> Gald you brought him back for another show, classic!


The holy grail of catfish baits...well, almost.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

It kinda grosses me out, but I guess that's what makes it such good catfish bait!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I love catfishing its my favorite fish to catch next time you go if you need a tag along call me ok later Ken


----------

